# Gibson LP Studio vs. LPJ



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm feeling the itch, so I'm in the market for a new humbucking guitar. I've never had a real Gibson, and I'm thinking of taking the plunge. At the same time, I'd like to spend less than $2K. Preferably even less than $1.5K.

I'm looking at the LPJ and the Studio. What the heck is the difference? And now there are apparently 60's tributes and 70's tributes?

Is there a Gibson expert here that can give me the rundown on what these different models are and which one is worth buying?

I've also looked at the new Less+ model, but I'm left handed and I don't think they make that one in a southpaw version.

--- D


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Very big difference. The Les Paul Junior is a thin-bodied flat-topped single-pickup guitar, with the pickup usually being a P90 or thereabouts, single-coil pickup.

It will sound very different from a Studio, which is (theoretically) a full Les Paul stripped of any fancies to be a working guitar for the studio. Some Studios have ended up pretty well-dressed as models have proliferated over the years, but that's the concept of them. They have dual humbucking pickups and full-sized Les Paul body with contour top - a "real" Les Paul. Both have their place but if you're looking for the Les Paul sound you should get a Les Paul.

Edit: I've just seen the "LPJ" - sorry, I thought you were referring to a Les Paul Junior which has often been shortened to "LPJ" in forums. Almost contradicting my previous advice, the Studio is the BETTER dressed of the two guitars. It includes the automatic tuning system which you may not want or need, it includes 57 Classic pickups instead of the 49X pups in the LPJ that many people (including me) don't like much, it has pup covers, it has a lacquer finish, it has the adjustable nut, weight-relieved mahogany, plus a few other things. Is that worth the extra money to you?

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

The 50's 60's 70's Tributes were out only for 2012 and 2013...and Best Buy etc bought a whack of them...that's why you're seeing them on sale and being blown out. Tribute models were a bare bones satin finish version of what that decade would have had whether P90's, humbuckers, and different neck profiles. I haven't played an LPJ...but i can tell you the reviews are mixed..when they first came out people were floored at the price point and how they sounded...now other factions have chimed in like Boyscout said about the pickup preference. Like Boyscout I'd give the nod to the Studio. Some things to consider are with the 2015s the neck is wider, it has E-tune, and the adjustable brass nut with zero fret. BUT...it has 57 Classics and coil splitting and that's a damn good sound. Best thing to do is go try them....and if you don't like the new things like the wider neck, e-tune, or brass nut...see if you can find a used Lester with 57 Classics in it for around the same price. There's still a handful of used faded traditionals floating around which just kill at the price point ($1200 avg used price).


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Studio's are actually made in america, LPJ's are not even though they say they are


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

I am certainly no Les Paul expert, though I have played many and owed a couple. Personally, if I were spending that amount of money I would stay away from Studios. If you're looking for a great Les Paul I would recommend buying used. Do your research and listen to the fine experts on here, and get a $2400 guitar for $1600 or less.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FWIW...Personally I have always liked these matte finished brown Studios.

Some might find them plain/boring...and I can understand that.

@Duster...Hope you find the LP you like...soon.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Imo buy a pre-2009 studio for $750.

Im told the early 90's ones are very good. I had an 04 and now gig an 08 studio. I have tried some LPJ's but would only use one as a backup, not a main. I do like the thin finish though.

In 2010? They changed the neck profile on the studios. I tried a 2014 and immediately put it back.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

TDeneka said:


> Studio's are actually made in america, LPJ's are not even though they say they are


Where are they made then? I'm guessing there would be quite a few lawsuits of that could proved. I don't own either but I've played both. In my opinion both are good to excellent guitars. Try playing several examples of both and see if one of them is "the one". LPJs and Les Paul Juniors are very different guitars. LPJ is basically a bare bones studio. The main difference other than the finish is a maple neck on the LPJ vs a mahogany neck on the Studio and the LPJ has '61 style zebra pickups and the studio has 490R/490T pickups. I think if you can find a 2013 LPJ is has the 490r/498T pickups.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

So I just went through this sort of thing in January. Long story short I bought a early 90's standard. The thread is probably a few pages back.

This was before the best buy sale mind you; there is a 50's tribute in wine red thats ohhh so tempting at 500. p90's too! Anyways I had looked at a few studios and the differences in all les pauls(standards, traditionals, studios) of all era's make it necessary to try them all out. The exception being historic's, If I had the money I would consider buying a historic used without playing it. I saw 57 goldtops for 2500 that were very tempting but that was almost a grand over my budget.

I would consider the lesser expensive best buy/future shop models, for the price they are better than an epi. but nowhere near a nice standard or trad IMO. 
If you want the goods you gotta pay more.

A studio for 750 is also a damn fine guitar, better than the best buy stuff IMO ( gibson arent producing LPJ, tributes, cheap SGs anymore). Its the best thing next to a standard or trad. I tried a USA std from 2008, they made some changes in that year ( locking input jack, locking tuners, assymetrical neck) and couldnt stand it, Id take my buddies 2004 studio over that guitar any day so dont discount the studio.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

My 2013 LPJ came with paperwork that says it is made in the USA. So give me the information that states otherwise. I would like my lawyer to turn my LPJ, and the SGJ into the most expensive Gibsons ever produced.

I picked up my 2013 LPJ for about $350 new with a trade at L&M. I chose one that looked and played like a keeper. It only took minutes to get it adjusted into a very playable, good guitar. I scoured the internet and found someone who was stripping a 2013 Standard down, and converting it into a homemade version of a 1958. I bought the pcb controls, switch, knobs, neck plate, Burstbucker Pros, Tone Pros bridge and tail piece. About 1/2 hour of work turned the LPJ into a LPJ Plus or LPJ Standard. There are 21 pickup combinations, and it sounds awesome. I don't mind the plain Jane brown look. It easily passes as a Studio at a quick glance with the power and finesse of a high dollar Les Paul Standard. I have about $600 into it, and don't have to worry about the finish. I am content.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree with Budda. Just look for a used Studio in excellent condition. You should be able to find one in like new condition for about $750 with case. A quick kijiji search for 'gibson les paul studio' in GTA found a nice black one for $700 in Oshawa that the dude says he bought new in 2008.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I agree with Budda. Just look for a used Studio in excellent condition. You should be able to find one in like new condition for about $750 with case. A quick kijiji search for 'gibson les paul studio' in GTA found a nice black one for $700 in Oshawa that the dude says he bought new in 2008.


Yeah, but keep in mind that I'm a lefty. There just aren't many lefties that come up, so I might have to order new to get what I want, unless I get lucky.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Does it have to have Gibson on the headstock or are you just looking for an LP style?


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not a brand-name slave, so I'll consider other things. Looking for that LP sound though, so it has to be close. I have been trying to find something that would be similar, but they either aren't available in lefty, are of inferior quality, or are much more expensive. If there's anything that gets that LP sound, with the same quality and around the same money or less, I'm all ears.


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

Duster said:


> I'm not a brand-name slave, so I'll consider other things. Looking for that LP sound though, so it has to be close. I have been trying to find something that would be similar, but they either aren't available in lefty, are of inferior quality, or are much more expensive. If there's anything that gets that LP sound, with the same quality and around the same money or less, I'm all ears.


If that's the case, might want to check out Hagstrom Swedes. They are a great LP style guitars for us budget conscious players. They Look good, play good and sound great. My couple pennies.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Dr.StringBender said:


> If that's the case, might want to check out Hagstrom Swedes. They are a great LP style guitars for us budget conscious players. They Look good, play good and sound great. My couple pennies.


Yeah, that's what I went with the first time around. I have an '06 in the Goldtop finish. It was my first electric, and I've played it more than any other guitar that I've bought since. Although I love it and it's going to pain me to part with it, I have found, after spending lots of time with it, where they built it to a budget. Could just be because I got one of the first year's production models. But after buying a couple of Godins and a G&L, I've seen the difference that some of the little things make.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

boyscout said:


> Very big difference. The Les Paul Junior is a thin-bodied flat-topped single-pickup guitar, with the pickup usually being a P90 or thereabouts, single-coil pickup.
> 
> It will sound very different from a Studio, which is (theoretically) a full Les Paul stripped of any fancies to be a working guitar for the studio. Some Studios have ended up pretty well-dressed as models have proliferated over the years, but that's the concept of them. They have dual humbucking pickups and full-sized Les Paul body with contour top - a "real" Les Paul. Both have their place but if you're looking for the Les Paul sound you should get a Les Paul.
> 
> ...


I'm still confused by this. You say that the Studio has the 57 Classic pickups? On the Gibson site it says the Studio has the 490R and the 498T pickups... Or are they just changing the specs every year so it varies depending on model year? I'm not a Gibson pickup aficionado. I guess I figured all the Gibson LPs would have similar pickups. Guess I got to do some research. 

It's especially tough when you can't really play the guitars in question. I can hold a right handed guitar, and I can listen to someone else play it, but it's hard to really assess how pickups, or a neck, or even a fretboard "feel" when you're playing it backwards or upside down.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Duster said:


> I'm not a brand-name slave, so I'll consider other things. Looking for that LP sound though, so it has to be close. I have been trying to find something that would be similar, but they either aren't available in lefty, are of inferior quality, or are much more expensive. If there's anything that gets that LP sound, with the same quality and around the same money or less, I'm all ears.


You can order a custom LP style from Rondo with all the bells and whistles for under $1000.00 in either right or left hand.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Duster said:


> I'm still confused by this. You say that the Studio has the 57 Classic pickups? On the Gibson site it says the Studio has the 490R and the 498T pickups... Or are they just changing the specs every year so it varies depending on model year? I'm not a Gibson pickup aficionado. I guess I figured all the Gibson LPs would have similar pickups. Guess I got to do some research.
> 
> It's especially tough when you can't really play the guitars in question. I can hold a right handed guitar, and I can listen to someone else play it, but it's hard to really assess how pickups, or a neck, or even a fretboard "feel" when you're playing it backwards or upside down.


Pickups change year by year. In 2013 the LPJ had 490R/490Ts with weird black plastic covers in 2014 it had uncovered '61 style zebra pickups. The Studio has had many different pickups over they years as well. I'm pretty sure 2014 had the 490/498s and 2013 the '57 Classics but I could easily be wrong on the studio. Used you see many different pickups that are not original as people mod them a lot.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> You can order a custom LP style from Rondo with all the bells and whistles for under $1000.00 in either right or left hand.


Priced one out - came to $800, for delivery in October 2015. That's a long lead time. I've heard of these guitars plenty of times, but never actually seen one. Is the quality as good as Gibson?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Duster said:


> Priced one out - came to $800, for delivery in October 2015. That's a long lead time. I've heard of these guitars plenty of times, but never actually seen one. Is the quality as good as Gibson?


Opinions are all over the place. We've heard reports about some of the Gibson stuff coming out of their factory these days as being sub par and others say the quality is fine. Some people say the Agiles are sub par and others say they are as good or better than Gibson. You will have to make up your own mind. I would suggest you do some research and then choose. Just remember, making guitars is not rocket science.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Opinions are all over the place. We've heard reports about some of the Gibson stuff coming out of their factory these days as being sub par and others say the quality is fine. Some people say the Agiles are sub par and others say they are as good or better than Gibson. You will have to make up your own mind. I would suggest you do some research and then choose. Just remember, making guitars is not rocket science.


No, it's not rocket science. But I'm in manufacturing myself, so I know that just because something is simple, doesn't mean it's easy. Making a high quality product depends on good materials, good workmanship, good process, and good process control. Depending on the volume you're putting out, different parts of that are more important than others. Sometimes a small independent company can turn out better quality than the majors, sometimes they can't. 

I'll read some reviews on the Rondo guitars, but online reviews are always so biased. (Same is true for Gibson, of course.)

However, if Rondo designed their factory and their processes with the same spirit that they've designed their website, it doesn't bode well for them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I had an AL3000 (two i think) and i would say tonally and visually they were on par with my studios.

Since youre a lefty, look for a used AL3500 (top of the line agile) lefty if you can.

I would also check reverb.com to see who's got what. Wanted ads help as well.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Budda said:


> I had an AL3000 (two i think) and i would say tonally and visually they were on par with my studios.
> 
> Since youre a lefty, look for a used AL3500 (top of the line agile) lefty if you can.
> 
> I would also check reverb.com to see who's got what. Wanted ads help as well.


What pups do you have in your studio's?


----------



## skimhit (Feb 21, 2009)

Duster said:


> I'm feeling the itch, so I'm in the market for a new humbucking guitar. I've never had a real Gibson, and I'm thinking of taking the plunge. At the same time, I'd like to spend less than $2K. Preferably even less than $1.5K.
> 
> I'm looking at the LPJ and the Studio. What the heck is the difference? And now there are apparently 60's tributes and 70's tributes?
> 
> ...


I have them both 


The studio has better fret job than the LPJ. I'm a big guy and like the large maple neck on the LPJ.
My favorite of all three is the 50s Tribute. It just feels and sounds great.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You lefties are starting behind the eight ball in a guitar search, I don't envy you.

I'd suggest used, to start with, but look into some MIJ offerings.
You get a lot of guitar, for less, usually.

I got in an Agile baritone a few years ago, I was pleasantly suprised at the build quality.
It was even set up well, a few minor tweaks. Frets were were well done, sounds good too.
I believe that these are MIK, the Koreans have some a long way since the '80s and '90s even.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

18, the 04 was stock and my 08 has a pearly gates bridge. It may get the dual 59 treatment this year.

I want an lpj as backup mostly because it has the maple neck, a la my custom (and some tremonti sigs).


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I can say a couple of things here:

-Steadfastly has been saying "making guitars is not rocket science" for as long as he has been on this forum
-he has also been bashing Gibson for as long as he has been on this forum

Guitar making is not rocket science...but does that mean that a homeless dude can do it? Sure...just get anyone to do it.

Watch the Premier Guitars Gibson factory tour on Youtube. That will show you some of the things that make Gibsons cost more.

Buy used. Rock on.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

All those cheap Gibson's that's out these days are made in the USA 
tributes,LPJ,Melody maker & what ever else I've missed 
but the studio that's been out for decades are a step above these .
I like these new Cheap Gibson's .. I own a 60's tribute with p90's 
with these American guitars you do get quality hardware & pickups/electronics .so it's all about tone .
You don't even get a real finish only a few coats ..of nitro lacquer .& usually the faded dull look 
which is in fact a method of finishing a guitar with semi-gloss finish that don't need buffing when applied correctly ..Save the $$$$$ 
what you don't get is 
Highly buffed to perfection finish which involves 10+ coats of finish (wet sanding in between coats ) which is very time consuming & adds up the $$$$$ overall price .
unbound neck & body =the time goes into scraping the binding to size & color/stain off the binding before final finish takes probably more time than you think . 
What's left is a fretboard that is very square on the hands (very square fingerboard edge) =not rolled & old/worn/vintage feeling very uncomfortable & during winter time you may feel the fret edges ..
I scraped the shit out of mine with a razorblade rolling the edges ,it helps some but it will never be as nice a bound neck as like a standard . 
If you think pickups at any level ...the bulk/buying power Gibson has not will effect anything as the main expense in a boutique winders products is PE wire as was used in the original PAF pickups .Gibson do not use this now at all . 
so at the quantity Gibson uses parts for there pickups (as a Pickup winder ) it is intentional they don't want the same pickups in a $3000+ guitar as in a $500 guitar ..but It does happen especially in p-90 equipped guitars .


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Check here...

https://reverb.com/marketplace/electric-guitars/left-handed?make[]=gibson


----------



## Harvester1199 (Apr 4, 2011)

I love my lpj. Great bang for your buck. I put a super distortion and 36th anniversary paf in mine.


----------



## Michael Ryan (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi smorgdonkey ... Michael Ryan, vancouver sending you a request for contact regarding the Gibson Studio you had for sale on eBay ... michael at mattro dot ca. Would like to discuss further buying the guitar from you. thanks and all the best from a transplanted Newfie


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have a 2014 studio pro, i like it alot. it's not my first gibson, but so far i like this one better than the others. i really like the 60's neck profile, and the compound radius board. i really like the modern weight relief ALOT. one of the most comfortable guitars i've had. some may not agree, but in my mind, anything you buy new, with the gibson name on it, you paid too much for. whether it's a t-shirt, a pickup, or an entire guitar. someone makes something comparable, for a fair amount less. no way in hell would i pay what they're asking for a new studio these days. anyone who can't get a nicer guitar than a studio, for the $2,000 it's going to cost, didn't put any effort into the search.











TDeneka said:


> Studio's are actually made in america, LPJ's are not even though they say they are


i would like to hear more about this too. i have heard a few people say this, but so far i haven't heard any details, nor have i seen it in print anywhere.




copperhead said:


> If you think pickups at any level ...the bulk/buying power Gibson has not will effect anything as the main expense in a boutique winders products is PE wire as was used in the original PAF pickups .Gibson do not use this now at all .
> so at the quantity Gibson uses parts for there pickups (as a Pickup winder ) it is intentional they don't want the same pickups in a $3000+ guitar as in a $500 guitar ..but It does happen especially in p-90 equipped guitars .


i don't think this is correct. the 57 classic in my studio is the same one found in a 335, or any other guitar gibby makes. the idea that they make pickups to a different standard depending on the cost goes against every manufacturing principle i ever heard of. lastly, the price thing. gibby pick ups are usually pricier than most others, unless you mean some really high end ones. there isn't a single product in the entire gibson catalog that is priced according to quantity, availability or quality. it just not how they operate. gibson pricing is according to the brand. usually more expensive, solely because their name is on it. but don't get me wrong, i'm not knocking them, i prefer their pups over everything else i've tried so far.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Stop wasting your time looking at Gibson and buy this; (No affiliation with the seller, If I needed another, I would own this one)
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/guelp...sc/1144161257?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

It is a licensed Gibson product if that concerns you, and it will blow any entry level Gibby away. Anyone who does not consider these when they are up for grabs is nuts IMO.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

IMO you have to want an elitist to buy an elitist. The only epiphones I'm willing to pay serious money for are vintage, pre-Gibson ones. YMMV.

I can get a Gibson LP studio for $700. It is a good guitar, it is a gig-worthy guitar, it is a reliable guitar. I see no reason to rush out to buy an elitist - if you have $1100 or whatever people are asking these days, wait to save another $400 and buy a Gibson LP Traditional or standard.

I understand that the Elitist is a solid guitar, but when you look at bang for your buck it can be beaten on both sides of it's dollar value.

Also, as it is my solemn duty to report, this thread is originally a year old and got bumped


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Michael Ryan said:


> Hi smorgdonkey ... Michael Ryan, vancouver sending you a request for contact regarding the Gibson Studio you had for sale on eBay ... michael at mattro dot ca. Would like to discuss further buying the guitar from you. thanks and all the best from a transplanted Newfie


It's been a year since he's visited the forum.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

adcandour said:


> It's been a year since he's visited the forum.


He's over at MLP and did have a guitar posted for sale recently...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Scotty said:


> Stop wasting your time looking at Gibson and buy this; (No affiliation with the seller, If I needed another, I would own this one)
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/guelp...sc/1144161257?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> It is a licensed Gibson product if that concerns you, and it will blow any entry level Gibby away. Anyone who does not consider these when they are up for grabs is nuts IMO.


they ARE cool guitars, but i never answer bs ads like that one. what happens is, you send a "bid" and he either sits on it a while to see if he can get more, or he replies that someone else offered more. no thanks. if they don't want to play the game straight, i have no reason to trust them in the first place. that ad is just a red flag that the seller is a pain in the ass


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> they ARE cool guitars, but i never answer bs ads like that one. what happens is, you send a "bid" and he either sits on it a while to see if he can get more, or he replies that someone else offered more. no thanks. if they don't want to play the game straight, i have no reason to trust them in the first place. that ad is just a red flag that the seller is a pain in the ass


I saw his ad back in late February, although I agree there's a big red flag in his ad I sent him a simple question... "can you please give me a price"

He responded right away and I think based on his response he's not too bad after all...

"Hi jim,

Not sure on a price just yet. There isn't many out there and they're highly sought after. I've had a lot of interest already.

The only other ones I was able to find is one on Kijiji being sold for 1000 and it's in worse shape than mine. There was one that sold on eBay for 880us not too long ago as well.
That being said, feel free to make an offer if you're comfortable doing so. ‎I'm more inclined to trade it but if a good offer comes up I will likely sell as well.
Thanks for the interest,"


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

I've had my LP Studio for 19yrs now and I LOVE IT! I got it new back in '96 but have never bothered to find out if it's a '95 or a '96. The original Studio models were the same specs as the Standard as far as wood, hardware and pups but were stripped of any the fancy headstock in-lays, bindings, etc. to cut the price down. I've always loved them for that. Stripped down and basic but with everything that counts. If you can find a used one in good shape, they didn't used to be weight relieved. Originally you had 3 options: Gloss black with chrome hardware (that's what I have), Gloss Black with gold hardware, and Gloss white with gold hardware. Later models came in a weird red colour with gold hardware and later still they started with the matte finished ones and then the tributes. A lot of guys poo poo on the the Studios but I don't get it. Not everyone has $2500 to spend on a guitar and you can get a Studio for substantially cheaper. They were $1,300 ish back in the day when the dollar was down and then when the dollar was on par they were around $900 ish. Wish I'd bought another then! Last time I was in L&M they were selling the original style Studio (not a tribute or matte finish) for $1,800!

It's not hard to find a good quality used Studio for $750 ish. For that price you can gig one and not have to worry about it the way you will with a Standard etc. You also don't mind customizing them or relicing them at that price. Mine is bone stock and I keep it as nice as possible due to sentimental reasons, though after 19yrs you can't help but have some player wear!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> they ARE cool guitars, but i never answer bs ads like that one. * what happens is, you send a "bid" and he either sits on it a while to see if he can get more, or he replies that someone else offered more.* no thanks. if they don't want to play the game straight, i have no reason to trust them in the first place. that ad is just a red flag that the seller is a pain in the ass





Jimmy_D said:


> I saw his ad back in late February, although I agree there's a big red flag in his ad I sent him a simple question... "can you please give me a price"
> 
> He responded right away and I think based on his response he's not too bad after all...
> 
> ...


exactly as i said. he wants to see who's gonna offer the most. if he doesn't know the value, he has no business posting the ad. the guy's full of it


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

TDeneka said:


> Studio's are actually made in america, LPJ's are not even though they say they are


Are you saying Gibson is lying?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> he wants to see who's gonna offer the most.


I once played email tag with a similar seller.
When he finally responded saying 'it's yours',
I replied 'Don't need it anymore, found what I wanted for less.'


----------

